# Grew out of JazzIII's after 8 years :p



## JohnIce (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone else experienced this? 

After watching Rock Discipline and finding out about JazzIII's the teenage fanboy that was me immediately ran out and bought them and learned to love them. I soon couldn't imagine going back to a bigger pick, I pointed and laughed at the common peasants who were "still" using regular picks  I created a myth for myself that small, thick picks was the only way to go.

However, upon recent experimentation, I've been shocked to discover the following disheartening truths pointing in favour of "regular" big, thinner picks:
a) They are much louder.
b) They have snappier, brighter attack.
c) They intonate better on low-tuned strings, like drop A and below because they don't tug on the string as much.

Upon sharpening the tips of a few Tortex .73's and .88's, I realized I got the same accuracy as a JazzIII but with all the benefits listed above. My rhythm playing just sounded chunkier right away without changing anything about my technique.

Just tried out a few Dunlop Ultex Sharps today, and at .73, damn I was sold!  My alternate picking is every bit as accurate as with a JazzIII and subtle harmonics are as easily controlled. Win/win, drinks all around! 

Just sharing my experience for the fun of it  I always thought JazzIII's were like fine scotch, something only real gentlemen understood and enjoyed after becoming mature enough. Not something you STOP doing


----------



## no_dice (Nov 20, 2013)

Good choice! I love Ultex sharps.


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 20, 2013)

i've gone back and forth a few times. i've had a similar experience but only because i was comparing big tortex to jazz nylon. Nylon sounds soft now matter how thick it is. Using jazz tortex now


----------



## kamello (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the feeling of 'em, but I hate how the sound unplugged  (speaking about the Ultex) my recent favourite is the Petrucci signature pick, like a Jazz lll but bigger, would prefer it if it was sliiiightly thinner

I like having 3 types of picks around though, Big Stubby's, Petrucci Siggies, and something else thinner and with a normal shape, mostly for acoustic stuff


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2013)

I like how you announced your switch on your FB timeline. Quite the monumental occasion.


----------



## maxturbator (Nov 20, 2013)

I've sorta experienced the opposite. I've just recently discovered the Jazz III. I use the 1.14 "Blacks" or whatever they're called. Before that I LOVED the sharps, but something about the Jazz III just gels a little better with me. Congrats on your new discovery man! haha.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Nov 20, 2013)

I flip flopped between the two and ended up with the jp sig. Middle of the road and is perfect for me.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah we'll see if I go back again one day  Right now though I can't seem to put my guitar down, I'm just enjoying the new picks too much to stop playing 



Rick said:


> I like how you announced your switch on your FB timeline. Quite the monumental occasion.



Haha yeah, after 8 years it's a big happening  Never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 20, 2013)

clayton master race reporting in! (Kidding obviously).







I mainly use claytons but I I need to get some jazz picks as well.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 20, 2013)

Give me TIII's or give me death!! 
Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Tortex® TIII

I go back and forth with gauges. Still haven't settled on one yet. Then again, I have settled on one pick I like yet at that.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 20, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Give me TIII's or give me death!!
> Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Tortex® TIII
> 
> I go back and forth with gauges. Still haven't settled on one yet. Then again, I have settled on one pick I like yet at that.



The other guitar player in my band just got some of those, I'll have to try them out. As far as I can tell they're the same shape as my Ultex ones, just in another material and come in other colours than 70's wallpaper yellow


----------



## metallkrieg (Nov 20, 2013)

I've gone through the same...

Now I regularly use Ultex Jazz III 2.0 and Ultex Sharps 2.0, both are snappier than a regular Jazz III, the Jazz being faster.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive been a JazzIII user for years, tried a .88 Tortex, never switched back. JazzIII might be fast, but the Tortex sounds waaaaaaaaaaaaay brighter. Only shame is I wear through them real fast, two or three hours of playing and theyre blunt, but that's why we have the carpet trick: How to Sharpen Your Guitar Pick on the Carpet (higher quality) - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 21, 2013)

Similar recent change for me. I settled on the ultex sharp 1.4....tried the 2.00, but I noticed a decrease in that sharp initial attack. The 2's produce a much more round and mellow attack. Welcome to team Ultex.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 21, 2013)

I've never been able to play on regular JazzIII's, but over the last year or two I've experimented with tortex regular and sharps or different thicknesses, those picks with the star shape thingy cut out of them, and the JP sig, but none of them have felt as "right" to me as my JazzIII XL stiffo's  

I actually prefer the more controlled sound of these over the sound of Tortex picks. The tortex sorta has a high end clank that I don't fancy too much


----------



## Bodes (Nov 22, 2013)

Tried the ultex sharps recently, really enjoy them. I've tried all the ones from 1.14mm down. Like the 1.14mm for my electric, and the .88 for my acoustic.

Tried the jazzIIIs but never liked how they felt.

I went 6 months where I'd walk into random stores and bought a bunch of picks. Some where good, most where so-so.

Ultex sharps for me for this point in time. Might go a thicker gauge when my 7 string rocks up next month.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 22, 2013)

I swear by this pick. It's a DR handmade bronze. Thick as hell with a really unique tone.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 22, 2013)

man, i use those purple triangular bass picks (1.14), they are the way to go for me, it's got 3 tips!


----------



## Asrial (Nov 22, 2013)

Ultex sharp 1.14 is my go-to pick. You can control your attack really nicely with it! Bright, snappy attack on the crushing rhythms, plus they can just make the leads sing.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 22, 2013)

I`ve been wanting to try those ultex sharps,I used the bigstubby 2.0 for a while,really liked them but got tired of having to mailorder them all the time,I keep going back to the dunlop delrin 2mm,seems to be my go to pick for the last couple of decades.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 22, 2013)

I've never liked JazzIIIs. They're just too small. Even back in the stone age when I preferred thick picks, I still used ones that had the same outline as a "normal" pick, like big stubbies. There just isn't enough real estate on those itty bitty Jazzes for moving my grip around and changing my pick dynamics on the fly like I can on a normal sized, thinner pick.

Lately I've just been using the generic Fender-style tort picks that came as case candy with my last few guitar purchases, but when I have a choice, I prefer nylon Medium gauge picks.

My go-to brand/pick from '99 until I moved here in 2012 was the glow-in-the-dark alien picks from EBE. I still have a few in my wallet with me, in case of "emergency," but I'll keep using the generic torts until I can find a suitable replacement that I can obtain easily here in Korea.


Behold, the nineties-tastic website that is EBE Universal Inc:

EBE Universal, Inc. - Home of the original Alien Face Guitar Pick


And here's the one I use:







The Ms are .71mm and the Hs are .96mm. I prefer the former for acoustic work and the latter for electric.


----------



## coffeeflush (Nov 22, 2013)

If u like ultex sharps, try the hetfield black fang picks. 

They are superb tonally, improvement over the ultex imo in terms of tightness and attack. But then again thats personal and I hate using signature picks.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 22, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've never liked JazzIIIs. They're just too small.



Same boat. This is the pick that I've settled on:


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2013)

I've started to really like these


----------



## vilk (Nov 22, 2013)

Same here, hehe. After 6 or 7 years of Big Stubbies 2.0mm(I also had a jazziii phase somewhere in there) I actually randomly picked up this cool ESP pick, based solely on the looks saying, damn this is such a cool pick I should at least keep it around for songs that are only strumming. I guess I was maybe a little influenced by having seen some videos of Tosin and Misha both saying that after years of using thick picks they both switched to thin picks, and that if you're a skilled player the thickness of a pick shouldn't influence your ability to play too much. So I tried it out playing some more technical Veil of Maya stuff and the thinness of it actually didn't hinder my playing in the least, and it felt a lot better for the sweeps as well. It has a really good sound on my 8 string as well, but I feel like it's not heavy enough to move that big-ass F string I got. But that will come with time, I guess. Either way this is now my go-to pick for my six string. 





^It's the one on the left.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 22, 2013)

I can say the opposite I changed from Dunlop (Green) Tortex's to the Jazz III carbon fiber and it instantly felt more comfortable and I had a much better grip, I also could dig in more and alternate and economy pickup just felt better or flowed easier. The only draw is that I can't use the rounder sides of the pick because of the raised lettering, so for jazzier stuff or something that needs less attack I just use my fingers, but it's all down to personal preference.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 22, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> I've started to really like these



This is my current pick of choice 

However...



baron samedi said:


> Same here, hehe. After 6 or 7 years of Big Stubbies 2.0mm(I also had a jazziii phase somewhere in there) I actually randomly picked up this cool ESP pick, based solely on the looks saying, damn this is such a cool pick I should at least keep it around for songs that are only strumming. I guess I was maybe a little influenced by having seen some videos of Tosin and Misha both saying that after years of using thick picks they both switched to thin picks, and that if you're a skilled player the thickness of a pick shouldn't influence your ability to play too much. So I tried it out playing some more technical Veil of Maya stuff and the thinness of it actually didn't hinder my playing in the least, and it felt a lot better for the sweeps as well. It has a really good sound on my 8 string as well, but I feel like it's not heavy enough to move that big-ass F string I got. But that will come with time, I guess. Either way this is now my go-to pick for my six string.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just baron here I've also been wanting to try some thinner picks because of Tosin, Misha and JohnIce. Ordered a whole bunch of different ones on ebay yesterday.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 22, 2013)

It's all about these for me:






I use the greens. For me, it is all about the sharp point. So much more precise than the standard tip.


----------



## redstone (Nov 22, 2013)

I never liked any dunlop picks. Tortex ultex nylon .. and all those annoying embossed things that actually reduce the grip surface, they all feel like crap. To me at least... I played with thin celluloid jazz picks for the last 13 years and most recently some thicker bluechips.


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 23, 2013)

Try Clayton Ultems. They are thin picks but their material makes them strong and sturdy. The benefit is that you can get that snippy thin pick sound and you'll have a lot of dynamic range that a thick pick offers. Not to mention the tear drop shape fits comfortably like a Jazz III.
The fall back is that they take some practice to control, because they don't bend easily and are thin, unless your pick is parallel (or very close) you're going to get that extra pick noise that makes you sound like a noob.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 23, 2013)

Dava jazz grips and big stubbys for life!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 23, 2013)

I use stubbys when I use a pick but I kinda went the opposite direction and have been playing mainly without a pick at all.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 24, 2013)

I used Jazz IIIs for a while, but like many always felt like I was going to drop them when I changed my pick grip. I switched to Tortex Sharps for a while, but I found those too sharp, if you get what I mean. They felt like they sorta caught on the strings, because they literally came to a sharp point. I also disliked how they wore down, since I tend to use the same pick for a while, though I definitely prefer the sound and feel of them.

I then tried the Dunlop Ultex sharps, and was satisfied until I tried some Clayton Acetal Rounded triangles. They almost did if for me, but .080 was too thin for me (I prefer the feeling of a thick pick, sound isn't an issue) and they sounded to plastic-y to me, though I still like them for acoustic. So, I got the Ultem ones, and those definitely work for me, though I want to try their version of Tortex, but of course in the rounded triangle format.

Now that I use the triangles I feel weird using anything else, it's too small - I quite enjoy the massive gripping surface of triangle picks, and I find that with that, I have just as much control using a rounded tip as I did with regular-sized or Jazz-sized sharp tipped picks. Pinch harmonics were a little harder at first but that's no issue now that I've adjusted.

EDIT: Having just played with a Tortex Sharp and Kieth Merrow Signature Jazz XL Delrin pick, I realized I don't prefer the sound, just the feel. I just feels so much nicer than Ultem.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Nov 24, 2013)

Jazz III XL's for me. That solid feel with a razor tip without it being too small, just the perfect size for me.


----------



## knagy0325 (Nov 24, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Jazz III XL's for me. That solid feel with a razor tip without it being too small, just the perfect size for me.



For me too. Strange that OP haven`t tried it for 8 years.


----------



## chopeth (Nov 24, 2013)

Another vote for XL's here.


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 24, 2013)

knagy0325 said:


> For me too. Strange that OP haven`t tried it for 8 years.



I did a few times, didn't like them as much as the regulars then


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been using Ultex Jazz III 2.0s recently, and I prefer them to regular Jazz IIIs for sure.


----------



## projectjetfire (Nov 24, 2013)

If they did an Ultex Sharp Jazz 3XL in a 0.73, Id be all over it. Sadly, Im butchering the standards. I have the Ultex Jazz 3's and Im not a fan 


Oh the horror!


----------



## mcd (Nov 27, 2013)

I picked  up some of these today. Clayton Stone Guitar Picks Standard Sharp 6 Pack

Really liking the 2.5


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just made this revelation tonight. I was in Nashville last weekend, met a guy and somehow got his Jim Dunlop 1.5 max grip Nylon pick, playing it tonight and I love it. Thanks to that guy, wherever you are. Probably Nashville.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 3, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> After watching Rock Discipline and finding out about JazzIII's the teenage fanboy that was me immediately ran out and bought them and learned to love them. I soon couldn't imagine going back to a bigger pick, I pointed and laughed at the common peasants who were "still" using regular picks  I created a myth for myself that small, thick picks was the only way to go.
> 
> ...



I still use Jazz III's but it's mostly because of their size and durability. They really don't seem to ever wear down, or at least to a point that really affects their use. 

Every now and then though I'll try one of the tortex jazz picks and they feel great because they're much thinner but still stiff. To me it seems that thinner picks cause a snappier attack, which I really like and it tempts me to use them, but the fact that I burn through them so quickly causes me to shy away from them.

I know Chris Letchford has a signature line of Jazz III's of different sizes that I've been really wanting to try. 

At the end of the day I'll probably just end up going back to Jazz III's with the diamond-plate type of grip, but still.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 3, 2013)

These are my new go to picks. The attack is just so much more pronounced than any other pick Ive tried, they are significantly harder to use though. I tried the JP jazz 3s but everything sounded too legato... there was just no attack to them. I use them in the studio for legato-y leads though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2013)

I try regular sized picks here and there. They just really don't feel right to me anymore... I dunno. Maybe once I hit the 8 year mark things will change. I've only been playing them about 4 years.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 3, 2013)

Used to alternate between Jazz III and Ultex Sharps depending on which I could find at the time on my desk and I'll admit I can't use any non-sharp tipped pick. I couldnt get any Ultex Sharps at my local GC last time so I just got a the normal red Jazz IIIs and I still use them and love them but sometimes I really wish I had an Ultex. i still have an Ultex Sharp, it's just been over used and the damage has taken it's toll a few months ago and it just lays around now.


----------



## Axe Cop (Dec 7, 2013)

I've tried a ton of picks in the past 16 years, but I always come back to Tortex 88s.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 10, 2013)

Back when I was taking lessons I never had a pick, and my guitar teacher always gave me one. Got a purple jazz-ish pick and never have been able to play a normal size one since unless I'm playing acoustic.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Dec 11, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> I've started to really like these



I love these things. They combine a bunch of qualities from several picks that i like. Wish the grip was _slightly_ better though!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 11, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> I love these things. They combine a bunch of qualities from several picks that i like. Wish the grip was _slightly_ better though!




I wish it was tiny bit bigger,same size as the jazz 3 XL series.


----------



## mniel8195 (Dec 11, 2013)

Its all about the orange tortex picks! Nolly and paul gilbert turned me on to them...well not personally. I like hearing the string not the pick and the orange pick does make the strings sound more in tune while strumming hard!


----------



## purpledc (Dec 12, 2013)

If I was a shredder and it was more about speed and not feel then I probably could see the advantages of a small pick. It literally doesnt give you any more than the bare minimum and forces you to ultra precise in your picking. Unfortunately at the cost of nearly 90% of the possible expression a larger pick will give you. Congrats to you for the self discovery. All too many guitar players overlook the plectrum entirely when questioning the tone in their head and how to achieve it. Some even balk at the idea that a pick will effect your tone in the first place. Me an my Tortex sharps would beg to differ. Now that you have discovered ultex do yourself a favor and experiment with a razor on the pick. You can get some wicked chunk by flattening the edge or putting light serrations in the edge to give the pick more bite as it rubs the strings. It can be particularly helpful if your like me and pick at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## loktide (Dec 12, 2013)

I know how you feel. I Startes using the yellow ultex sharps last year after 14 years of palaying jazz iiis...

Truth is, they're both good for different things. Thinner Picks have a brighter attack and act somewhat like a compressor due to flexing of the material. I therefore prefer the greater control over picking dynamics with the jazz iiis. Also, I like the smoother pick attack for clean playing. Especially when also using fingers along with the pick (hybrid picking). For faster rhythm playing and muting, thin picks sounds way nicer, IMO.

Bottom line: never underestimate the added tonal control of different picks. Just like pedals, you don't have to stick to only one but use them as tools to expand your tonal palette.

On a side note: I also started using jazz IIIs (as well as 09-46s) after being blown off by rock discipline back in the day


----------



## Scottckr (Dec 22, 2013)

coffeeflush said:


> If u like ultex sharps, try the hetfield black fang picks.
> 
> They are superb tonally, improvement over the ultex imo in terms of tightness and attack. But then again thats personal and I hate using signature picks.



I'm using these atm and I agree, they are the shit, I actually found that I play faster using them, not that I'm much of a shredder...


----------



## Manurack (Dec 22, 2013)

I recently made an order with guitarelectronics.com a couple weeks ago. I made 2 oders within half an hour (I couldn't find the gold 3 way toggle switch the first time) so I emailed em and got the 2 orders combined and the shipping money from the 2nd order was put towards $10 of Dunlop Jazz III picks. 

The only problem was, they didn't send the small Jazz III picks... They sent the Jazz III XL and honestly after an hour of getting used to them, I love em! They are not standard sized Dunlop picks. Mistakes are great sometimes lol I'm probably going to stick with them from now on!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 25, 2013)

^the red ones or the black Stiffos? 

I just got in an order of two 6 packs of the JazzIII XL Stiffos and can't see myself using anything else for what I play now


----------



## flint757 (Dec 25, 2013)

redstone said:


> I never liked any dunlop picks. Tortex ultex nylon .. and all those annoying embossed things that actually reduce the grip surface, they all feel like crap. To me at least... I played with thin celluloid jazz picks for the last 13 years and most recently some thicker bluechips.



Yeah I do drop mine a lot, but I like the way they sound and wear down. Despite me dropping them I also like the way they feel in my hand. I can't even play as good with bigger picks anymore, they just get in the way.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 26, 2013)

I know what the OP means. I still prefer the Jazz III type picks for electric guitar- but for bass and acoustic guitar I actually prefer thin picks for the pick attack.

For electric I've really come to favor the Max Grip Jazz III Carbon Fiber. I haven't dropped a pick since I switched, and I really dig the tone. Not to mention they're damn near indestructable.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 26, 2013)

Either way the Jim Dunlop company isn't complaining. Your switching of camps is still adding to their profits anyways .


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

I had been using the Jazz III XL for a number of years and fancied a change, so I got the 1mm ultex sharp and thought they were awful.

So I tried the jazz iii maxi grip carbon and love them


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 2, 2014)

I've used the tortex jazz medium as long as I can remember, playing with a regular pick feels like picking with a dinner plate.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jan 2, 2014)

I used to be part of the Rock Discipline/Jazz III clan myself.. and always used thick picks. That all changed this year. Now .55/.60 Dunlops for Guitar/Bass is perfecto. Such accuracy and overall performance across the wide variety of techniques I use in my playing. Cheers!


----------



## Rizzo (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a Jazz III maxgrip phase about an year ago but it didn't work for me in the end. Too much attack and not enough brightness for my tastes. Also, too little! And the XL version was too big lol.
Came back to these, they're the best all-rounder for me!


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 3, 2014)

I've tried others, but I always come back to the black nylon Jazz IIIs.

I've tried small tortex picks, Jazz III XLs (with and without Broderick's Pick Clip), Ultex Jazz IIIs, etc...

Back to the Jazz III every time.


----------



## Svava (Mar 3, 2014)

717ctsjz said:


> I've started to really like these



These are all that I use xD

/fanaticism


----------



## Kiron Kid (Mar 3, 2014)

Check out the Screamer & Venom picks from V picks. I really like them.

V-Picks Guitar Pick, Electric & Acoustic Guitar Picks

Kiron Kid


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 18, 2014)

Great thread, decided to order a few of the recommended and try them out.


----------



## metaldoggie (Mar 18, 2014)

I added a V-pick Screamer to a recent string order to try out.

It's better than the Tortex picks I'm used to for heavier gauge strings, I like it but I might just try sharpening some worn out picks like others have done.


----------

